
Show HN: One Click Feedback - Simple surveys for email newsletters - hajola
https://oneclickfeedback.com/
======
hajola
I started my own weekly newsletter some months ago. As I was iterating on the
newsletter, changing structure, content, design, etc... I felt a lack of
feedback from the readers. I encouraged emailing me back, filling a minimal
survey, etc. Nevertheless, rates of feedback were extremely low. I did notice
that most people who opened my survey, even if it was barebones, did not
submit it. I reasoned that any feedback is better than no feedback and a lot
of readers are glad to voice their opinion IF it just takes a moment. So I
made One Click Feedback.

Although the sample size for my newsletter is small (n≈35 responders), I have
noticed that readers from North-America tend to give more positive feedback
than the European counterparts. Using more emojis and positive words seems to
increase the feedback rate and the average sentiment of the feedback (same
content, except that one had a few extra adjectives and positive emojis). I
have also seen a bump in CTR and open rates. It might be that readers are
curious if their feedback changes something (I think that is unlikely as the
feedback is so minimal) or that some bias is in play. (NB I am working with a
very small amount of data and these are just my speculations)

